# Australian based market blogs



## alex keaton (9 April 2009)

Hey Guys

Can anyone recommend any good Australian based trading blogs.

All the ones I have come across appear to be updated infrequently or started years ago and now the blogger has lost interested (or probably blown up with the GFC)

TIA


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 April 2009)

yeah here is a good one,

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (9 April 2009)

There are a selection of blogs if you click the "Blogs" section up the top of this site alex, other than that, can't say I have found any others, and nevermind TH, its his wrong time of the month


----------



## inenigma (26 April 2009)

Here are a few I read, though not strictly trading.

http://economics.com.au
http://www.harryrclarke.com
http://johnquiggin.com
http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/


----------

